# Great musical partnerships!



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Which musical pairing always seemed to work well together, I was thinking along the lines of:
Kovacevich - Davis
Fleisher - Szell
Serkin - Ormandy


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

No more ideas?.......


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

A different kind of partnership but I gotta bring up Da Ponte/Mozart even though Da Ponte didn't do anything musical. Also as part of the Great American Songbook, it doesn't get any better than Rodgers and Hart/Rodgers and Hammerstein. Richard Rodgers melody-writing ability is astounding.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Stravinsky / Diaghilev (director of the Ballet Russes) / Vaslav Nijinsky (choreographer). Later Stravinsky / George Balanchine (choreographer). Bela Bartok / Zoltan Kodaly (partners in ethnomusicological research). In the jazz realm, Miles Davis / Gil Evans.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Dustin said:


> A different kind of partnership but I gotta bring up Da Ponte/Mozart even though Da Ponte didn't do anything musical.


Highly recommend Da Ponte's autobiography, by the way--reminiscent of his pal Casanova's memoirs, at times.

To the OP: Benjamin Britten / Peter Pears.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Arrau/Davis for a great Beethoven 4th. Cliburn/Reiner for the Rachmaninoff 2nd and Beethoven 5th.

Munch/Boston Symphony, for a lot of stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

Marchetti/Noetinger






Ferreyra/Groult

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn...ro-actif-la-gaite-lyrique-novembre-2011_music

Yoshihide/Sachiko M/Nakamura






which you have already maybe seen, it's appearing on another thread recently.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cliburn/Kondrashin


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

The great songwriting duo that is Schubert/Müller. Or maybe Schumann/Heine.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

George and Ira!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

hreichgott said:


> George and Ira!


Agreed!!! Reminds me of a funny quote in which Cole Porter couldn't understand how it could take 2 people to write a song(referencing Rodgers and Hart I believe. Or maybe Rodgers and Hammerstein). I don't have the quote though.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Winterreisender said:


> The great songwriting duo that is Schubert/Müller. Or maybe Schumann/Heine.


Only recently have I started focusing more on the translations of Schubert's lieder and it's paid off big time. I listened to Schubert's Wintereisse all the way through with translations recently and it is amazing what kind of new meaning and depth of feeling you can get from the source material.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Lennon and McCartney.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Pianist, John Browning with Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JS Bach and Nathan Milstein.

JS Bach and Gustav Leonhardt.

JS Bach and Trevor Pinnock.

FJ Haydn and Leonard Bernstein.

A Copland and Leonard Bernstein.

F Chopin and Artur Rubinstein.

C Debussy and Walter Gieseking.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Gilbert and Sullivan, no?

Mussorgsky and Rimsky-Korsakov. Read about them here: http://www.dw.de/mussorgsky-and-rimsky-a-fruitful-friendship/a-17507745


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Gilbert and Sullivan, no?[/URL]


No. :lol:

Britten/Pears has to be one of the best, but, in my opinion, the best musical partnership of recent years has to be Richard Bonnynge and Joan Sutherland.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

hpowders said:


> JS Bach and Nathan Milstein.
> 
> JS Bach and Gustav Leonhardt.
> 
> ...


perfect! the partnership of composer with expert conductor or performer. they need each other, though they probably have never met.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

F. J. Haydn and Baron van Swieten, even though Swieten's librettos are often criticized these days.

F. J. Haydn, J. M. Haydn and W. A. Mozart borrowed ideas from each other and everyone profited .

Alfred Brendel and Beethoven. Martha Argerich and Chopin.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Just for fun! 

As an encore following the Ravel performance, at mark ~24.20, Jordan sat at the piano with Thibaudet to play The Enchanted Garden, the sixth movement from Ravel's Mother Goose Suite. All 20 fingers were beautifully coordinated, as expected!

Jean-Yves Thibaudet played the *Ravel Piano Concerto in G major* 
Philippe Jordan conducted; BBC Proms, 2013​


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Lupu - Perahia
Previn (conducting) - Ashkenazy


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

These two. They're the best. Words fail to describe the beauty of their partnership and individual works.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wand/Beethoven

Jochum/Bruckner

Bernstein/Copland

Milstein/Bach

Pinnock/Bach


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Martha Argerich & Mischa Maisky or anybody else in her way


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

In the opera world:
Dame Joan Sutherland and her husband Richard Bonynge.
They shook up the whole Bel Canto repertoire :tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Jussi Bjorling and Robert Merrill, just for the Pearl Fishers duet. Gorgeous.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmmmm... Oh!

Callas & Bellini... & Puccini & Verdi & everything xD


----------

